
Please Twitter, Can I Have a Premium Account? - joshagogo
http://pandodaily.com/2012/06/21/please-twitter-can-i-have-a-premium-account/
======
ashbrahma
I am not sure Twitter needs a premium account. What it does need to solve is
making it easy for first time users to find content from authoritative
sources. The noise problem is far too big for Twitter to keep ignoring.

------
joshagogo
Agree that the noise problem has gotten out of control. Timeline with more
than 150 people in it is chaos. Twitter offers only one way to organize your
timeline, chronological order. Needs some way to organize.

